# New wedding shot with Canon eos 50D



## fotokman

d


----------



## holga girl

the way the bride is sitting with her gown makes her look rather large.... having hubby behind her is not helping. he looks very tiny behind her! i also would have done something different with her hands.... perhaps hold her bouquet, or his hands? and the back of her gown is a little blue and the sky is blown out a bit.... have you recovered the highlights yet? lightroom is usually pretty good for recovery.

the even lighting and expressions on their faces are nice, i'd love to see some more from this series.


----------



## fotokman

holga girl said:


> the way the bride is sitting with her gown makes her look rather large.... having hubby behind her is not helping. he looks very tiny behind her! i also would have done something different with her hands.... perhaps hold her bouquet, or his hands? and the back of her gown is a little blue and the sky is blown out a bit.... have you recovered the highlights yet? lightroom is usually pretty good for recovery.
> 
> the even lighting and expressions on their faces are nice, i'd love to see some more from this series.



Well she's a big girl, and I'd rather not put the bride behind the groom. Just trying to follow the general rule never to pose the bride behind anyone else, but in this case it might have helped.
thanks for your comments.


----------



## Nein-reis

The grass is too dark and the sky is blown out.  The composition is nothing exciting and the pose does not help much.  What did/do you have for lighting?  Having a properly used flash so the sky is not blown out would make a huge difference.  The white balance is all over the board, the dress is blue, the skin is red, and the greens are lacking.

There are ways not to pose a "big girl" and this one is not flattering.  Try a different perspective when sitting.


----------



## MelodySoul

She is a little on the big side but the guy also looks tiny! I'm guessing they would look a little odd no matter how you posed them.


----------



## Ls3D

Well it is very sharp and I like the white levels on her dress...  very silky.  The structure at the water near his hand is not ideal..  but I'm no wedding shooter.

-Shea


----------



## Christie Photo

I think this is a pretty good use of flash.  I would like to see it positioned a bit higher.  The camera too could have been a bit higher.  And a  longer focal legnth.

With the flash higher, the shadows would fall lower rather than directly to the left.  Raising the camera would have put the horizon line out of view.  A longer lens would have helped with the groom being slightly dwarfed.

But mostly, the bride could be posed differently.  Getting her feet and the gown out from under her and going off to the left whould help.  Also pose her right hand with the bouquet further out and away.  And getting the groom up higher, maybe on one knee, would move his head higher in the frame so their eyes are not on the same level.

And, as Ls3D said, that black, cylender thing is doing nothing good.

-Pete


----------



## fotokman

thanks for the comments


----------

